# Question about my tone and MUFE Face and Body foundation++



## BrownEy3d (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, I cant seem to pin point it; am I warm or cool?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, I'm 178 in MUFE HD Foundation, but I wanna try MUFE Face and Body Foundation and I dont know if I should try the color Coffee or Cognac...Please help!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 5, 2009)

Based on your pics and the color you're using, I would say more neutral/warm.  And if you can I'd suggest getting matched for the F&B foundation because it can be tricky and turn colors.  It dries a tad darker than it looks in the bottle.  Maybe try #44 or #46? I'm not familiar with the shades by name, because we indicate them by number.


----------



## BrownEy3d (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Based on your pics and the color you're using, I would say more neutral/warm.  And if you can I'd suggest getting matched for the F&B foundation because it can be tricky and turn colors.  It dries a tad darker than it looks in the bottle.  Maybe try #44 or #46? I'm not familiar with the shades by name, because we indicate them by number._

 
Thank you; I tried on 44 (Coffee) and it seemed like a good match, but the website says that if I'm a 178 in HD, I would be a 46 (Cognac) in Face and Body...I will try 46 though, just to be sure.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

You're Warm IMO..


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 5, 2009)

Dude, I dunno... even though you've posted pics in various lighting conditions, However, for me it's still hard to tell. I DO know that you're cute as a button though. I  think you should just stop by Sepohra for a sample.


----------



## BrownEy3d (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Dude, I dunno... even though you've posted pics in various lighting conditions, However, for me it's still hard to tell. I DO know that you're cute as a button though. I  think you should just stop by Sepohra for a sample._

 
LOL, thanks =) Yeah, I know I made it kinda difficult w/ the different lighting...(idk what I was thinking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I feel like I'm closest to the last pic w/ flash...these pics are pretty old though, so I'll see about getting some current ones up.

Thanks again =D


----------



## dat1okrikagirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Im not sure which is coffe or cognac but I used to wear MUFE HD 178 and when i switch to MUFE face/body the MA at sephora tried #46 it works well for me.


----------

